# Whats wrong with my plants?



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello,

My plants were doing fine until a period of time ago.. They start to become like this :

 

 

 

I am using SeaChem Flourish, No CO2 and with Arcadia Freshwater Lighting.

I know these plants are low requirement plants.. so this shouldnt happen to them. I snipe of the "infected" leaves but still it doesnt help.
I have also given any 2 Platys and 10-15 baby ones. Does that somehow cause a deficiency?

Or can it be a disease?

What should I do? Thanks


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks to be a problem with your fertilizer dosing. I've never used Flourish but I believe it is just a Micro fertilizer. You also need the Macro fertilizers.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eylk,

My guess would be a magnesium deficiency. It's hard to tell from the picture but it appears you are losing entire leaves. Your profile doesn't really indicate where you are located (Asia?) but if you have soft water in your area, my guess is a magnesium deficiency. Here is a link I use to research problems with deficiencies when I experience them. http://www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm I have soft water here in the Seattle area and add MgSO4 (Epsom Salt) and CaCl (Calcium Chloride) to increase my water hardness when my plants show deficiencies.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Veloth, do you know of any cheap way I can get the Macro nutrients to the plants? preferably liquids any brands that are economical and good?

Yes.. I live in Asia, singapore ! if you know where it is... 
wont adding epsom salt for too long have an laxative effect on the fishes? Also, I was using the same dosing regime and the plants were okay all along.. 

I dont understand how this can happen.. or perhaps I haven been paying enough attention to them...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eylk,

Epsom Salt doesn't seem to have a laxitive effect on my fish however it does add magnesium to the water. If you have been using the same dosing regime and the plants were doing OK, it could still be an Mg deficiency if you are not doing the regular water changes. If you have soft water and don't do regular water changes to replace the magnesium that the plants use as they grow, the small amount in soft water will become depleted.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

eylk, I had the same problem on my Java Ferns recently after a long time without dosing micros. I had some soil under my substrate and adding micros yeilded terrible algae blooms since my stem plants were getting nutrients from the soil.

In short, I starved my ferns over time and once they started showing symptoms it was too late (they seem to be slow to show symptoms and slow to recover). I removed the soil, cut off EVERY leaf from the rhizomes, and went back to the normal dosings and things are starting to look good again. But, even after a week of normal dosings there were still some new leaves on the fern that would just suddenly die. That had now stopped, but it certainly takes time for these plants to recover from defficiencies.

I agree with Seattle that you are low on some nutrient. What amount of light do you have (total watts) and what size tank? That will help determine what ferts you need.

-Dave


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh no.. I was afraid this was gonan happen...

the reason I got Easy plants is because Im new to plants and I dont know that many things
bout dosing and all the chemical equations.

Using Arcadia Orginal Tropical Lamp
http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.p...n=en&sub=&id=4
I have 2 of them but its does not cover the length of my tank.
Tank is 90cm , the lights are 60cm. 8 hrs a day.

40 gal tank. 6 platys 18 neon tetras, 1 SAE.
Seachem Flourish 3ml with 20% PWC every 8 days. Using a Eheim Pickup (internal filter),
plenty of circulation
http://www.seachem.com/Products/prod.../Flourish.html

Gravel are slightly larger then pea size. Inert (or that what LFS
claimed)

No wood.

PH from tap is about 6.8 but will end up to 6.6 or 6.4 after it sits in my tank. No buffer. KH. 1. Gh- the kit is spoilt but I believe the water in my area is very soft.
Ammonia and nitrite and nitrate levels are very safe. because of the very light bio load.

Algae. None so far.

Im not sure if my water comes from copper pipes. Will find out.

For this tank, I dont do anything for the KH or PH or GH. Im still trying out on plants.
Planted tanks are really a headahe.. YES very stressful !

-------------------------------------------------

Do I really need a test kit for EVERYthing? as in mag, cal, and all the nutrients.

Urg. I think I can forget about my planted aquarium dreams.

Anyway Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eylk,

I would not give up just yet, I could not get the link to your light to work for me. How many watts are the bulbs that you are using?


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

now that you mentioned it.. I Think the problem is with the light... its 15 x 2 watts for 40 gals. but as far as i know these are low light plants... but maybe that even too low for them.

What can i do in the meantime ? yet to get a new light..

thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eylk,

You are right, less than 1 watt per gallon is very low lighting. You might try extending your lighting period until you can increase your wattage. Or possibly add additional light with a "clip on" light of some sort.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

ok then.. i'll need to get a new light set asap.

thx


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eylk,

Let us know how things progress; good luck!


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for your help!


----------

